# Which One Direction member do you want to date the most?



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Which One Direction member do you want to date the most?


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't date guys.


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

Weird. I was expecting this to be posted by a teenage girl. Not a 20 year old male.


----------



## poshspice (Jun 28, 2015)

I voted Zayn,but really I would date Liam.He seems like a good boyfriend


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Ew.


----------



## MetroCard (Nov 24, 2013)

Man I used to love me some Zayn Malik


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Just one? This thread discriminates against the monogamy challenged.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Zayn isn't even in One Direction anymore


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't care for 1D or any of its members, but Liam Payne is the cutest, so.. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Aribeth said:


> Ew.


Drew ? :lol


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

dunno whether to go for the one with the nicest a55 or the biggest cock


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Niall. He has the best voice out of the bunch, imo.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Ricky Olson. 

They keep him locked in an attic at their studio, and the further they fall into debauchery and hedonistic shenanigans the darker he becomes.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

the manager


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

nobody wants to date louis tomlinson? i feel bad for him. whoever he is.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

bad baby said:


> nobody wants to date louis tomlinson? i feel bad for him. whoever he is.


he's my second favorite


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> he's my second favorite


who's your favorite?


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

I know nothing about One Direction, but i guess Niall Horan is kind of cute.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

bad baby said:


> who's your favorite?


zayn obv


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> zayn obv


why does he get all the love they're all cute


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

bad baby said:


> why does he get all the love they're all cute


he looks like royalty and the others are just basic generic white boys. nothin wrong with them but zayn stands out ya know


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> he looks like royalty and the others are just basic generic white boys. nothin wrong with them but zayn stands out ya know


.. actually i just googled and the other ones are not even that cute. well except this:


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

Harry Styles

How is this even a question omg?


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

idoughnutknow said:


> Harry Styles
> 
> How is this even a question omg?


omg are you this guy?


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

bad baby said:


> omg are you this guy?


omg I wish I was that lucky. I'll just have to spend more time with my homemade Harry Styles toy instead

_Pic removed_


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

None.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

bad baby said:


> omg are you this guy?


look how thrilled his sister looks :') this is perfect:


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

idoughnutknow said:


> omg I wish I was that lucky. I'll just have to spend more time with my homemade Harry Styles toy instead
> 
> _Pic removed_


do i even want to ask...?



Persephone The Dread said:


> look how thrilled his sister looks :') this is perfect:


lol wat is her problem? i mean who _wouldn't_ be thrilled to have a brother that drags you around to concerts just so he can watch a guy-version of his girlfriend sing crappy boyband songs, amirite?


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Drew Brees. Heck ya!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

If i dated them they would probably become more underground and change their name to 6 feet under.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

eh, I don't really care about any of them.

5 seconds of summer on the other hand...


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Drew Brees, whoever she is.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Lance Bass for sure! that handsome bass.....terd


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

SD92 said:


> Drew Brees, whoever she is.


He.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Well, I would date none of the above. Zayne was the most handsome though... yknow before the whole thing with the hair.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

uke


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

idoughnutknow said:


> Harry Styles
> 
> How is this even a question omg?


Word.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

AllieG said:


> Well, I would date none of the above.* Zayne was the most handsome though*... yknow before the whole thing with the hair.


Zayn's the only one that's handsome.


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

Casually reacting to this poll result.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

kappa


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

The dreamy one.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Zayn is the only attractive one, and the one with the best voice, and he isn't even in the band now. What's the point of 1D any more? I miss the days when they were all wholesome instead of Daily Mail fodder.


----------



## Todd124 (Aug 31, 2015)

Drew Brees

As his name reminds me of cheese...


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

The one that can sing.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Shout out to the only other person who voted for Louis too, whoever you may be.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

The ugly one.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

sio said:


> Shout out to the only other person who voted for Louis too, whoever you may be.


OMG THATS ME!!! if you go back a couple pages you will see that i said i voted for him because no-one else did and i felt bad. i have no idea which one he is lol. **** i am too old for this crap that you kids listen to these days :bah


----------



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

Wait, I thought there was 5 members...?


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

bad baby said:


> OMG THATS ME!!! if you go back a couple pages you will see that i said i voted for him because no-one else did and i felt bad. i have no idea which one he is lol. **** i am too old for this crap that you kids listen to these days :bah












He's this beauty:








I can't name a single 1D song but he does things for me


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

sio said:


> He's this beauty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that makes me feel so much better i mean at least i can kinda sorta hum bits of "best song ever"

#stillgotit



















....ok i'll scram now before i turn this thread into tumblr.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Naill is a qt


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

None.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

OMG!! I can't believe more people aren't saying Harry he's clearly the hottest!!


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I'd bang em all.

Why pick only 1 D? Eheheheheheeehh....ahem


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

^That's the spirit!

thumbs up.gif


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

John Stamos.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

zayn seems like a dick tbqh


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> I'd bang em all.
> 
> Why pick only 1 D? Eheheheheheeehh....ahem


:lol


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Yeah, I'm way too old, but just have to say that I wasn't impressed with any of their voices, so Simon got away with a lot by pulling this off. It's like Britney Spears as a boy band.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm tried of all this slicked hair 5-oclock shadow **** It's not attractive in the slightest and it's become a ****ing pandemic.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

TicklemeRingo said:


> OMG!! I can't believe more people aren't saying Harry he's clearly the hottest!!


OMG no lol you didnt!! If no1 else wants him ill take him!!!

every1 else vote for Zayn leave harry 2 me xDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

They are all so dreamy I just can't decide.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

lol the fact that it looks like i do actually care about the individual members of one direction fills me with glee. it's like...i fake cared so much that i actually do care now.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

It's still none of them, speaking about fangirls I still really want to see these guys live but they never tour outside of Japan:


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm impressed by the amount of posts this thread has.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Um, ew, none ;_;


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Surly Wurly said:


> dunno whether to go for the one with the nicest a55 or the biggest cock


nicest a55 always.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Some One Direction fans really piss me off with their stupidity and immaturity. This is why I'm a closeted One Direction fan. 

I will take Harry and Niall together.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I'd date their hair stylist.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

I've loved Liam ever since he first auditioned for XF back in....2008 was it? Way before 1D anyway. I added him on Myspace and i would spend ages commenting and liking his pics and then back in 2010 and I saw him back on XF I was so thrilled! And the boy just keeps getting more and more good looking I just cant. 

Harry's a good looking guy, not many people can deny that but he's a little bit too young for me and I feel weird lusting after him.

Same with Niall. Although Niall is the most obvious gay.

Zayn is attractive but I hate his personaility, he always seemed so arragont and above the band, he cheated on his fiancee which was not nice and I hated that.

I'm suprised Louis got the least ammount of votes. He's kind of attractive. What annoys me is that he can not sing and he only got into the band by sheer fluke. His microphone was turned off throughout the XF and it proves what little talent he has. Right now he looks old beyond his years and you can tell that he's been drinking and drugging alot of these years. He got VERY lucky. Because he can't sing and he's the least attractive.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> I'm suprised Louis got the least ammount of votes. He's kind of attractive. What annoys me is that he can not sing and he only got into the band by sheer fluke. His microphone was turned off throughout the XF and it proves what little talent he has. Right now he looks old beyond his years and you can tell that he's been drinking and drugging alot of these years. He got VERY lucky. Because he can't sing and he's the least attractive.


lol you kind of went round in a circle there you claimed you were surprised he got the least amount of votes but then finished by saying you thought he was the least attractive. No idea who he is btw but yeah.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> lol you kind of went round in a circle there you claimed you were surprised he got the least amount of votes but then finished by saying you thought he was the least attractive. No idea who he is btw but yeah.


To me he is not attractive.

But I've seen alot of support for him on social media and everything and I thought girls liked him so that's why I was suprised.


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

Louis. Only one I've found attractive.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

jelly of zayn's beard, jaw, eyebrow, hair, and eye genetics tbh


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I'd sneak up and separate the weakest one from the pack then devour him whole :troll


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Zayn Malik is the best looking one....

But I wouldnt date any tbh...not a fan :/


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

I dont understand why Zayn's popular. He's an arragont pri**.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> I dont understand why Zayn's popular. He's an arragont pri**.


That's probably why they like him.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

None of them - Drew Brees, maybe. Nah, not worth it.

.....that band is NO Direction.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

bump


----------

